# Turbo Spool



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

Had a quick question about an 87 Z turbo....the other day, I took a ride in one that i am thinking about buying. As we rode, the turbo was barely audible... as the guy punched it though, and the turbo spooled up, the sound was quite loud, and it sounded sweet. I'm not ignorant about turbo's and their workings, but i was unsure as to whether the spool up on these cars was supposed to be pretty loud and awesome, or if that was a sign of a failing turbo. Any input can help..thanks.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

When your driving around it will be quiet. Usind your discription it sounds like it's a normal Z31 turbo. When you punch it it is going to be really loud mine is the same way and mine is in perfect working condition.


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

thanks a lot...i didn't want to be buying into something before i knew if the turbo was being loud for good or bad. the sound of the turbo spooling up was incredible, and it's definitely something i must have


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Oh yeah youll love it. I have friends who remark all the time how loud the turbo is on the car. It does attract unwanted attention though sometimes (easily dealt with problems). Hope you like the car and welcome to the realm of the Z31 and boost.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

My Z31 is one of the loudest turbos I have ever rode with... It really attracts the ladies


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It attracts alot of rice too. Man its like a dinner bell for me so much rice comes on platters to me instantly.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah those Civics with the turbo sounding thingy in their muffler just waiting for me...


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

mine is automatic and it still smokes my nx1600 that was beating civics and integras- I havent had anyone try to race me yet- I did kinda race my friend with a prelude and we seemed to be pretty even though- but I have 60 series tires and other little problemos


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah I am getting some new tires pretty soon also..

The guy before me had 50s on the front and 60s on the back so I am getting 50s all around (they are some big mofos)


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You better be joking a Prelude kept with you LMAO. Even though the autos suck in the Z31 (all autos suck) you should toast a Prelude. Even the SH Prelude should fall to you. And what type of tires are you going to get? Big Mofos lol, what kind of big mofos are you getting? Currently I am running Potenza RE-950s soon to be Potenza S-03 Pole Positions. I might leave the RE-910s on my stock wheels and put the S-03s on some lightweight wheels for autocross.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JakeMonkey said:


> Had a quick question about an 87 Z turbo....the other day, I took a ride in one that i am thinking about buying. As we rode, the turbo was barely audible... as the guy punched it though, and the turbo spooled up, the sound was quite loud, and it sounded sweet. I'm not ignorant about turbo's and their workings, but i was unsure as to whether the spool up on these cars was supposed to be pretty loud and awesome, or if that was a sign of a failing turbo. Any input can help..thanks.


Mines REALLY loud now that I have a Spectre (cheaper K+N) open style filter.  It's when it whines on the spool down (when you let off the throttle on boost) that you maybe have problems. I had a Daytona turbo that sounded like a police car siren when it was despooling (it can't really be adequately described)


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Wow James, first goofy thing I think Ive read that youve posted. He has a 99 and the weight is the same basically and we have the same power stock, except torque - and my car was made when, like 1987 and it has 162,000 miles on it. Just b/c it isnt a Nissan doesnt mean its not fast. Im a nissan purist too but you cant deny that other cars arent fast.

edited due to harshness, sorry James


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Wow James, first ignorant thing I think Ive read that youve posted. He has a 99 and the weight is the same basically and we have the same power stock, except torque - and my car was made when? Oh 1987 and it has 162,000 miles on it. Just b/c it isnt a Nissan doesnt mean its not fast. Im a nissan purist too but you cant deny that other cars arent fast.


Man , if I could keep up with a 350Z back when I was at stock boost , you shoulda been able to totally smoke that Prelude. James isn't stupid , you're probably just a bad driver. :thumbdwn: 
Oh , and I have 161,000 on an 85 , but its a 5-speed , so go figure.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Was the 350 manual? If it was he should've smoked u... Or he was just a bad driver...


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Im well aware that james isnt stupid, dumbshit. He probably knows more then you and I put together. I like my car alot, trust me- and I would be glad to say that I whooped his ass, but I didnt. Your numbers dont match up either though dude. Doesnt a stock z31 hits 60 in like 7.4 seconds right? It runs a 1/4 in 15 something? You were keeping up with a new 350Z? Either the guy in the 350z wasnt paying attention, or he would have to be a bad driver. Doesnt the new Z do 0-60 in like 5.4 seconds? Im sorry man, but youd have to have more then a stock 85 Z to keep up. I may not know it all, but what facts I do know I dont bullshit about. Also, its impossible to be a bad driver with my Z, its a shitty automatic- I just hold the gas to the floor- If I can autocross and place within the top three in my class everyweekend consistently with my other car I wouldnt go as far as to call myself a bad driver.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Man , if I could keep up with a 350Z back when I was at stock boost , you shoulda been able to totally smoke that Prelude. James isn't stupid , you're probably just a bad driver. :thumbdwn:
> Oh , and I have 161,000 on an 85 , but its a 5-speed , so go figure.


um, if you kept up with a new 350z, he wasn't racing you. He would've smoked you. No way your 85 300z turbo can do a 14.2 bone stock. You're in the mid 15s if you're lucky.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

chimmike said:


> um, if you kept up with a new 350z, he wasn't racing you. He would've smoked you. No way your 85 300z turbo can do a 14.2 bone stock. You're in the mid 15s if you're lucky.



I have exactly the same thoughts.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Trust me Preludes aren't fast stock. I have a friend with an SH and he never had a chance against me when I was stock (he had an intake and exhaust). Now if it had some decent mods I can understand. But then again the automatic tranny really sucks in the Z31s so that could be why. I played around with an auto Z31 turbo back a few months ago and there was no contest so that could be the reason why it could be the tranny. 

Honda Prelude VTEC (fastest production) 0-60 in 7.2 quater in 15.1

C&D listed the manual Z31 as a 0-60 in 7.1 and quarter in 14.7 (this is alittle slower then what gtech estimated when I was stock) but oh well I thought 15s was where I was sitting becasue of magazine articles other then C&D but I actually believe 14.7 its about right (some time slips are in the 15s too). But then again I am not a straights guy and in autocross I waxed a prelude (the only one I have ever run in autox).
The Auto Z31 turbos were listed as 0-60 in 7.4 and 1/4 in 15.1


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.edmunds.com/reviews/generations/articles/100641/article.html

^Motor trend says the 1986 made a 15.7 1/4 and the 1988 had 5 more hp.....5hp doesn't equal 1 second better 1/4 time.

http://z31.com/times.shtml
^15.535 1988 turbo, probably stock.

http://z31.com/nfaq/faqview.php?ParentID=3#25
^205bhp (or crank hp) for the 1988 turbo. Probably [email protected] wheels. Figure the car weighs 3200lbs. 170whp and 3200lbs is no 14 second quarter mile.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

http://z31.com/articles/1/5.shtml C&D says different. Then again my prospective is not from a USDM Z motor but C&D says 14.7 for the USDM Z.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

For once I have to agree with chimmike- even if he doesnt like the way I use capital letters all the time. Anyways, Our cars are about even- The stock Z is obviously not fast if you can say that the prelude isnt fast. Like I think I said though- we didnt start from a stoplight, we were already moving and our race only went for 300 feet anyways, if that. Im glad I got such a good argument going though


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Harris said:


> I have exactly the same thoughts.


I'm also driving in Colorado at about 6500 feet above sea level. Non-turbo engines lose a lot of guts up here , LS1 Camaros are high 14 second cars here. Turbos definitely have an advantage at this altitude.  
He might have been an automatic , but I'm pretty sure I heard him shift , and we both smoked tires at the start , so likely not an automatic car. And likely also a sucky driver , which is more probable than not. Beleive me , I had to work for that kill , running all the way to fuel cut in 1st and 2nd , capping off 3rd at redline. I got about a car and a 1/2 on him before we had to slow down for the next light , but that's good enough for me. We raced a total of 3 times , and I only won the last one , but it was still an awesome thing.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

youve got a good point there actually.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

you can still smoke tires with an auto man.. Slam the brakes and gun the gas the back will come loose. Exspecially a LS1


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uh huh, and by doing that, you can smoke your tranny too. not a smart thing to do.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah so... lol

like burning out with a manual is anything easy on the tranny


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

HEY CHIMMIKE!!!!!!!! Hey with your walboro that you stuck in your sentra, would that be the same part number that works with the 300 ZX- remember that website you told me to check ( power imports I think- I have it saved) that they had it for like 97 bucks- Do you know if that is the same one that will work with the Z? I need to replace mine right away- my fuel pressure is sitting at 30 at idle and sometimes my car wont start which I am going to have to blame on lack of pressure.


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

Not to revert the subject... My 95 talon tsi at 15psi wasn't too much faster than a prelude sh... I doubt that a z31 would be able to beat the honda, because I know a z31 wouldn't have touched my talon then.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

djmamayek said:


> Not to revert the subject... My 95 talon tsi at 15psi wasn't too much faster than a prelude sh... I doubt that a z31 would be able to beat the honda, because I know a z31 wouldn't have touched my talon then.


We talking vs stock or modded here? I've already ran off on 2 modded 2G DSMs , I'm pushing 12-13 psi myself. Preludes are also not a problem , I'm currently looking for a bit more of a challenge from Z32s and WS6 T/As. About the only thing the AWD DSMs have on me is the launch , after that I catch them with the quickness.


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> We talking vs stock or modded here? I've already ran off on 2 modded 2G DSMs , I'm pushing 12-13 psi myself. Preludes are also not a problem , I'm currently looking for a bit more of a challenge from Z32s and WS6 T/As. About the only thing the AWD DSMs have on me is the launch , after that I catch them with the quickness.



I don't doubt that that is the case if the 2g is still running a t25... My talon is in approximately 700,000 pieces all over my shop right now, but when it is back together it will be running a garett gt-2544... at 22+ psi, and pushing the 400hp mark I don't think I will have a problem... I have got a non turbo z31, but have never had the pleasure of driving a turbo, however I have got a mkIII turbo supra, and from my understanding they were always faster than the z31's stock for stock, and my talon was quite a bit faster up to about 95-100mph-ish, when the t-25 would be running out of breath in 3rd.


----------

